# Bluetooth Abenteuer

## Erdie

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mir einen BT Stick gekauft um ein Bluetooth Headset an meinen Desktop zu betreiben. Der Stick ist ein:

 *Quote:*   

> LogiLink BT0015 USB bluetooth V4.0 EDR Class1

 . Der Kernel sagt dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> CSR8510 A10

 

Folgende Anleitungen habe ich zugrundegelegt:

Bluetooth:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

Headset:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Headset

Ich verwendet bluez-4.*, da ich keine pulseaudio installiert habe. (Gemäß Wiki)

Hardware:

- Bose A20 Aviation Headset

Was funktioniert:

- Scan

- Pairing

- Thrust

Was nicht funktioniert:

-Ton

Leider ist die Usability nicht besonders gut ohne Ton  :Wink:  Und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Weiß vielleicht sonst jemand weiter?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Inzwischen habe ich fast aufgegeben, da >=bluez-5 von diversen KDE Komponenten gefordert wird. Es kommt beim Worldupdate zu Konflikten mit der Maskierung von bluez-5. Kann es sein, dass die Aussage, Headsets funktionieren ohne pulsaudio nur mit bluez-4, veraltet ist?

----------

## schmidicom

Bluetooth und Audio ist eine Sache die auch mit pulseaudio zickiger kaum sein könnte (je nach Gerät und ausgewähltem Soundprofil kommt der Ton nur bruchhaft bis gar nicht an) aber das es ohne pulseaudio (im Wiki von Arch Linux ist der selbe Hinweis zu finden) gar nicht mehr geht hätte ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet. Wie auch immer, vielleicht bringst du das ganze ja mit einem anderen Soundserver der dir mehr zusagt zum laufen?

EDIT:

Das die ganze Geschichte "Bluetooth und Audio" reihenweise Benutzer in die Verzweiflung treibt liegt meiner Meinung ganz klar wieder einmal mehr daran das die Devs von ALSA sich einfach zu weit vom normalen Benutzer entfernt haben. Hätten sie deren Bedürfnisse nicht laufend ignoriert wäre wohl vieles einfacher und vermutlich gäbe es dann auch keinen Pulseaudio.

Wolfang Draxinger (ich glaube es war er lasse mich aber gern korrigieren wenn es nicht stimmt) hat die aktuelle Situation im Bereich Audio ja auch schon bemängelt.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Nov 03, 2016 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Einen Versuch war es ja wert. Ich habe mir das Headset gekauft weil ich eine Pilotenlizenz mache. Durch die aktive Geräuschunterdrückung ist es dermaßen still wenn man es aufsetzt, da habe ich mir gleich gedacht: Das wäre cool zum Musikhören über Bluetooth. Aber schade, wird wohl nix.

----------

## Erdie

Bin auf bluez-5 umgestiegen weil das mit dem Headset  vergeblich ist. Dateitransfer funktioniert immerhin. Was will man mehr? Ja klar, Stereo Audio ohne pulsaudio! Aber die Seuche ist wohl nicht mehr loszuwerden. Dann komm ich ohne Headset via bluetooh aus.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schau doch mal ob sich mit 

```
* media-sound/bluez-alsa

     Available versions:  (~)1.1.0-r1 **9999 {aac debug hcitop}

     Homepage:            https://github.com/Arkq/bluez-alsa

     Description:         Bluetooth Audio ALSA Backend
```

 was machen lässt.

(ungetestet)

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, schau doch mal ob sich mit 
> 
> ```
> * media-sound/bluez-alsa
> 
> ...

 

Hab ich schon versucht  :Wink: 

----------

